# Silver King Lodge-Costa Rica



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I know this is a Texas Tarpon forum but I figured this was the best place to post this. I just returned from CR and had a great time tarpon fishing with my dad and brother. While the fishing was a little slow we all landed our first tarpon and I now understand the addiction. We landed 4 tarpon (60, 2-90 and a 120 lb) in 3 days of fishing and we probably jumped 20 so not a great hook up ratio but we are all tarpon rookies. The guides and equipment was great and most of the other boats averaged 2-4 fish a day but most were in the 40-90 lb range. Here are a few pics..The 120 I caught we lost trying to gaf so no pics of that one but he was BIG to me!


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Congrats! Nice jumping pics. Enjoy the obsession!


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Good Job! How did you like the lodge?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

cabolew said:


> Good Job! How did you like the lodge?


 Sweet pics! I have never been to Costa Rica. It is on the very top of my bucket list. Tell us more about the lodge? Whats the rates? How the food, service etc. Tell me everything. I think this is the place I have decided on if'n I ever make it!:brew:


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Everything was 1st class except the food. This is from their website "Our restaurant serves the finest all you can eat buffet style food around. Our legendary service features fine cuisine such as Black & White Sesame Crusted Yellow Fin Tuna with Wasabi Mayonnaise, or Rotisserie Roasted Prime Rib with Porcini Mushroom Gravy along with Cinnamon-Honey Glazed Carrots, Rosemary-Parmesan Foccacia. This amongst many other world famous dishes are all included with your stay!"


We never even had what I would consider a 3 star meal. No steak or quality beef, the only fish was fried snook and they literally would cook 12 pancakes in the morning and there were 11 people eating. The lady running the lodge now is obviously a penny pincher and it was very obvious in the menu. I would go back but at $2300 a person for 4 days of fishing I will consider other options too.They also have a tipping system which is noted on their website that I don't agree with-they have expected tips posted in their literature-per day/per person $5 bar, $12 cooks, $8 housekeeping, $50 for guides. $75 per person per day -I understand tipping for service but I never had a bartender serve me a beer and the food was buffet style? Include it in the price (except the guide tip) I met several people that recomended a guy named Eddie Brown who fishes another area south of the Colorado so I am considering him for my next trip.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

I heard excellent reports on Eddie Brown. From what I understand he is independent and you would still need to make arrangements at a lodge. My friend Felipe used to book him. I have not talked about tarpon fishing down there in a while.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mike, if you're determined to fish that area again, EBrown is the man to hook up w/. He was fishing out of Casa Mar the week I was there ~ 10 yrs ago(Feb). I know he moves w/ the fish. That area is so dependent on favorable surf conditions, which can change overnight. I say ya'll got lucky being able to run out in the surf everyday. It was just too rough to get outside when we were there. If you want something alittle different, try the frenchy that runs the operation fishing the upper San Juan River near San Carlos, Nica. All river fishing and big tarpon. We stayed at the Sabalo lodge on the Nica side when we did that trip. Decent food, but local stuff...they called it river skrimp, but looked like lobster to me. No beef for sure, but lots of fresh fish. Jerry


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice pics of nice fish! Good job.


----------

